# Is it wrong to pick a dog due to color?



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I know that color should be very low on the list when puppy shopping. First should be health, temperament, lines, etc...

I know what I feel a german shepherd should be, I've done my research, I've picked working lines, I've basically given the breeder free choice to place a puppy with me. My only requirement, I want a male. I told her otherwise, you give me the puppy you think will be best for my situation. (Spartanville, BTW).

I was second pick male on a breeding that sadly did not take, ok I'm willing to wait for the right pup. I've been put on hold for another breeding, but there's already 3 ahead of me so now I'm 4th pick male. Once again, I'm confident with what she's producing. I don't need top sport or working pick, I want a companion animal. A pet. 4th pick fine with me. But I was talking to a friend that breeds, and I was telling him that it's scaring me to be 4th pick because I REALLY REALLY want a sable, not a black or a bicolor. 

Now he's giving me crap for buying a dog because of color, but in this situation is that really so bad? Why can't I have the whole package? Black dogs can be beautiful, but I'm not personally a huge fan of them. I've had my heart set on a great working line sable for years, is maybe passing up a pup for another litter wrong because of color?

When I got Zeke, I REALLY wanted a black and tan saddle. As he grew, obviously that didn't happen and now he's an extended saddle. Not what I wanted in color, but I love him and think he's gorgeous. So at the end of the day, no I would not HATE a black pup, I would love the pup and love how he looked regardless.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

You spend a lot of money on a puppy when you buy one, and I do not think it is wrong to pick because of color. If you've found a breeder you like and see fit for you to do business with, I do not see why wanting a certain color would matter. Bottom line: your friend, your money, your choice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I told Karlo's breeder early on that I didn't want a black pup. I wanted a sable. So if there were only black males in the litter I'd pass...and possibly lose the deposit.
I had a black dog previously and had my heart set on a sable. 
I would have waited for another litter if there were no sable males.
Only two males were born~ all pups were sable! But I still didn't know for certain a pup would be for me until the temperament test at 7 weeks. 
In hindsight, I know I'd kick myself for passing up a black male pup from that breeding. 
I lucked out, getting a sable male, my dream dog! 
If you have your heart set on a certain color, and know what the breeder is producing, waiting for just the right pup is not a bad thing at all! At the time I was researching getting a pup, Spartanville was the other breeder I was going to go with, but decided I didn't want all DDR lines.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> I told Karlo's breeder early on that I didn't want a black pup. I wanted a sable. So if there were only black males in the litter I'd pass...and possibly lose the deposit.
> I had a black dog previously and had my heart set on a sable.
> I would have waited for another litter if there were no sable males.
> Only two males were born~ all pups were sable! But I still didn't know for certain a pup would be for me until the temperament test at 7 weeks.
> ...


I've been up in the air about pure DDR lines. The breeding I WAS in line for was pure DDR. However when the bitch didn't take, I moved to a breeding that was half DDR/half Czech. I am actually a little excited for that prospect.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny, I'm the opposite - I'd LOVE a solid black or bi-color! Of course it has to be a longcoat.  Now that we have Halo, I wouldn't mind another sable, which was probably my least favorite color/pattern prior to that. 

Color should not be the only criteria or even the most important criteria, but I agree with Jane. If you have a breeder you're considering, (or a few breeders) that are producing dogs with the kind of temperament that you're looking for I see nothing wrong with preferring a particular color, and hoping that there are pups in the litter that will meet your requirements as well as being the color you want.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

While color shouldn't be the only thing you look for in a pup everyone has there own preferences when it comes to color so yes there is no reason for it not to be part of your selection process.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you buy from a reputable breeder nerves, temperament,
health and being sound is a given. i always pick according to color 
and sex. i don't have much faith in a breeder picking a puppy for me.
the pup they pick for you isn't the same pup days later, a week
later, a month later, etc. how does a breeder always have that
certain pup for that certain person?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my one criteria was "no solid black dogs" It was actually the one deal breaker when we were looking for a dog. 
It was DH's only request when we considered another dog. He just doesn't like the look and I think that, since he was willing to put up with anything I wanted, that I should let him have his wish. 
It didn't change who I was going to get a pup from. If the only pup that was a good match for us was a solid black, then we would have waited for another litter.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean by "4th pick", isn't the breeder going to pick which pup goes to which owner?

Is it wrong to pick by color? It depends. If you have two puppies that are equal in all respects, but one is your favorite color, it makes sense to pick that one. But if you had to pass up a pup whose temperament and personality fits your lifestyle perfectly, just to pick the one with your favorite color, I don't think that's in your best interest.

I wouldn't turn down a dog of any color, if it were my perfect dog. I do love dark sables and bicolors, and I love a dark face, but nothing cosmetic is a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

All things being equal, get the color you want. I like them all, I'm easy that way.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, first off, is the breeding in question going to produce solid blacks or bi-colors? Those colors are generally less common so I wouldn't get too concerned. My female is a bi-color (which was fine with me) my husband's male is a solid black. We currently have 4 sables, 2 bicolors a solid black and a blanket back, plus 2 show line black and reds. In my experience I've always been pleasantly surprised when I ended up getting a pup from a different color than I had in mind. My current girl was the only surviving pup from a litter that was my second chance with this breeder so I was happy just to get a live pup, the color became a non-issue. Now that I've had her for 2 years I have grown to love the color because she is such a character and I can't imagine anything else.
If you totally have your heart set on a sable, then tell the breeder, just be aware that being 4th in line means that it may mean you will end up given then option of a color you don't love. In that case would you walk away from the breeding or not? That is really your decision.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No I don't think it's wrong as long as there's enough selection 

When I chose Jazzy there were three puppies available, one white and two black. I had just put down my black cocker spaniel so seeing the black puppies was hard emotionally and I was hoping ferverantly that the white puppy would be a good match. After meeting all three it turns out she was and I was very pleased to bring a different colour dog home that wouldn't remind me of my cocker spaniel. But I knew walking in the chance of that single white dog matching me was slim so I had to play the odds

With Delgado's litter there was one bicolour and the rest were sable, I badly wanted a sable so at first didn't pay much attention to the bicolour. When the breeder told me she was I considering between two sables and the bicolour for me I took a good hard look at all three and found one sable and the bicolour stood out to me based on temperament. As they grew to my surprise the bicolour matched everything I was looking for to a T BUT for his colour even better then the sable. I thought about it long and hard and spoke to the breeder about the two and each personality and the bicolour was the best match for me both by my assessment and the breeders. I could have pushed and probably taken the sable so the dog would have the colour I was looking for but Delgado is a amazing dog. I've never had a dog slip into my life so fast and well. I would have missed out on one heck of a dog if I didn't look past the colour

My point is, don't judge a book by it's colour and I really mean that. You might go on looking for one thing and find your mind totally changed if you keep it open.

Best case scenario if you're really set on one I'd find a breeder with a litter with everything you're looking for including colour so you have the best chance for success


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you mean by "extended saddle"?
I've never heard this expression before.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> when you buy from a reputable breeder nerves, temperament,
> health and being sound is a given. i always pick according to color
> and sex. i don't have much faith in a breeder picking a puppy for me.
> the pup they pick for you isn't the same pup days later, a week
> ...


 LOL, really? 
I learned the hard way never pick for color  I have a black male, ten grand, and I hate black. My bitches are bi color! My dream color is none of my dogs but, what I do with them is a dream 

I could tell you another story when I bought my daughters first pony for color, it was not worth it!!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just have patience and wait for your favorite color, you are gonna have the dog for 10+ years, do you really need to rush and pick the color you don't want? There will be time for your perfect dog. I would never get a color I don't want even if the puppy was free. My first choice is black/red and second is sable my least favorite is white.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "4th pick", isn't the breeder going to pick which pup goes to which owner?
> 
> Is it wrong to pick by color? It depends. If you have two puppies that are equal in all respects, but one is your favorite color, it makes sense to pick that one. * But if you had to pass up a pup whose temperament and personality fits your lifestyle perfectly, just to pick the one with your favorite color, I don't think that's in your best interest.*
> 
> I wouldn't turn down a dog of any color, if it were my perfect dog. I do love dark sables and bicolors, and I love a dark face, but nothing cosmetic is a dealbreaker for me.



This is what I told myself when I got Rocket. I knew he was a LSC, and I didn't want that. I've admired many, and there are some absolutely breathtaking ones. But ever since I was a kid, I've had a vision of a GSD and it wasn't a LSC. Rocket's temperament though, or what was visible at 9 weeks, was everything I wanted. Although I'm still hoping he matures to be a bit more aloof/suspicious, he really is perfect in every other way. And of course I think he's extremely handsome, heh. BUT.......

That doesn't mean that I still don't wish he were a short coat. Ah well, in the end, it's not a deal-breaker. It's far more important to me that the DOG is a right fit, not the color/coat. But since you are ok with waiting, I say wait and get what you want. For me, there is a "better" time of year than others, since I work a heavy seasonal job. So I get/got one shot a year. 

Be sure to let us know!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

julie87 said:


> Just have patience and wait for your favorite color, you are gonna have the dog for 10+ years, do you really need to rush and pick the color you don't want? There will be time for your perfect dog. I would never get a color I don't want even if the puppy was free. My first choice is black/red and second is sable my least favorite is white.


 
Point being there might be a color you do not like (my worst would be sable) and I have had, and do not like my colors but let me just say they are super good dogs (mine are)!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

harmony said:


> Point being there might be a color you do not like (my worst would be sable) and I have had, and do not like my colors but let me just say they are super good dogs (mine are)!!!


you know what it is like people asking you what kind of dog you have walking somewhere if it is not a bl/tn, or bl/red? Sometimes I even feel bad


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Please do not buy for color, the people I know drop 25 to 50k or more on a dog min. I had a good, very good dog I did not like the color but I did love her because she was that good


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

I agree with Harmony.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the biggest mistake someone can make in choosing a dog is being so focused on what they want they become blind to what they're getting

For example, person A decides they want a stock coat B&T stockcoat. There is only one in the litter and they're so focused on how it looks they decide to overlook the fact the puppy is fearful and high energy. Rather then choose another more appropriately tempered and medium energy but B&T long stock coat they take the stock coat home. Now with the proper training the dog might turn out fine, but maybe the hyper puppy bites the neighborhood child who has pinned it in a corner. Suddenly that dog is a danger and winds up back at the breeder, a shelter, or even worse the vet to be euthanized. If person A wasn't so blinded by their vision of the perfect dog they would have noticed the flaws and probably stepped back. Getting focused on one thing over all others can be a recipe for disaster

If you honestly want anything specific regarding breed, sex, or colour that's fine but understand you might not get it right away and be willing to wait for the right match. That way you stack the odds in your favour!


----------



## Crimes (Dec 6, 2012)

In some cases, I feel like it can be a bit rash to pick a puppy SOLELY based on color, but reading the OPs post...you are not in the wrong at all! 
You are paying good money for this animal, it's only natural that you spend it on something you really want. 
What it all comes down to is patience, which you have proven. 
Somewhere, there is a good temperament, companion, sable shepherd, waiting just for you 

It will happen!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think it's a bad thing to wish for a certain color, if your going with a breeder you trust, you need to make that clear from the start. However, color shouldn't be the top priority and one needs to be comfortable with the fact you may not get the color you want, but the perfect dog for you. 

I have never gotten a dog based on color, temperament, health, gender, are my first priorities, whatever color it's been , has been ok with me. I have been blessed to have / had some really nice dogs that happen to be the color I prefer.

I DO want it all tho, and my next one I want another male, bicolor or black, but the whole package has to come into play and I'm willing to wait for that perfect one

So to the OP, if they only have blacks or bi males, you can send him to me)


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

With Cooper I really liked the breeder and it just so happened that this litter was solid blacks. I've never been particularly fond of solid colours but now I think I would probably prefer only blacks in the future! (of course if everything else matched what I wanted)


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

My husband wanted a black puppy and nothing else. However, the times we went to the breeders to watch the puppies play and interact there was this one sable male that really stood out to him and he just couldn't get him out of his mind. Guess which one he ended up choosing? He still still talks about getting an all black one day but he doesnt regret his decision.

I don't think it is wrong to want a particular color if the breeder you are looking at is already producing quality puppies. However, I dont think you should pass up the perfect pup for you because it isn't the color you were wanting. I think you should just wait until the litter gets here and just see how you feel when you see the puppies. You may end up surprising yourself with what you choose.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a breeder that breeds dogs in the color I prefer. 
I like Ruger's looks so it'd be one colored like him, with a dark face/blanket or saddle, but definitely dark face. 

When I find that, then comes one that breeds for health and temperament. And I have to have a male. I don't want another female on the off chance she grows up to be like Libby who can barely tolerate other females. 

I think I've found her, btw


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't think it's a bad thing to wish for a certain color, if your going with a breeder you trust, you need to make that clear from the start. However, color shouldn't be the top priority and one needs to be comfortable with the fact you may not get the color you want, but the perfect dog for you.
> 
> ...
> 
> I DO want it all tho, and my next one I want another male, bicolor or black, but the whole package has to come into play and *I'm willing to wait for that perfect one*


That is how I feel.

There are many excellent breeders out there that would produce puppies that would be perfect family companions.

I'm willing to wait for my long coat, dark sable bitch with enough drive to make training easy and fun and with a solid temperament.

That's my 90% perfect dog. If she came from at least second generation raw fed parents with rabies-only vaccination history - THAT would be 100% perfect!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I used to want a black sable, or just a sable. When I went to get my last shepherd, I had my mind set to get the sable male of the litter (the solid black male was gone, the others were a few white females and a b/t female). 
Well, when I got there, I fell in love with the b/t female. She wasn't the gender or color I wanted. But I knew she was for me, so she's the one I got!  

Now, I have my heart set on a red/black German showline male (I would love an extended saddle). Because of the breeders on my list, it is very likely I will get the temperament, health, etc I need. AND the color I want!  
Like everyone else is saying, if you trust your breeder and they are breeding correctly so that temperament, health, etc aren't questionable then I think it's fine to go for a specific coloring.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think there is anything wrong with wanting a certain color, as long as that is not the sole reason you get a puppy. My first GSD wound up being a sable. I got him at 15 1/2, knew nothing about GSD's and got him from a BYB. As he got older I was a bit disappointed that he did not look like the "typical GSD" that I had dreamt about. However, I grew to prefer sables to a typical saddle pattern. When he died and I got in contact with Glock's breeder I told her I preferred a sable male. I was 4th in line for a male, there wound up being 8 males. First I said lighter sable, but then said I would prefer a darker sable. All of this of course was dependent upon personality and temperament of the puppy. I wound up with the only long coat of the litter who is dark/black sable. I was a bit unsure of a long coat at first, but shortly I LOVED the look of long coats. I wouldn't trade Glock's looks or personality for the world.


----------

